# Cheap MF Clothes Locally??



## dmc1980 (May 8, 2006)

Noticed in the tools section the guys are saying about Costco MF Clothes in 20 packs at reasonable prices. So before i take andyollies advice and buy more expensive ones, is there anywhere around locally that sells the cheaper ones that are reasonable quality? Already spent a fortune this morning thanks to mr oliver, so trying to limit more costs today (or i could be getting divorced!)

cheers

darren


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

theres only one way to do it, the right way, (this service announcement was brought to you by polishedbliss.com) :wave:


----------



## dmc1980 (May 8, 2006)

how come these guys are all happy with these ones?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=4838

just curious really


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

I've bought loads of different m/f's over the past couple of years.
Generally, the supermarket cheap ones are exactly that, cheap.
Some of them have been really horrible (thin, no pile, scratchy thread used round the edges).

The Costco ones however, seem to buck the trend, I've been very impressed with them and they're the cheapest I've ever bought!

They're not as plush as Pakshak m/f's but as good as Cobra ones I've got and *almost* as plush as Meguiars.

In most things you get what you pay for but these seem to be an exception!

Dave


----------



## dmc1980 (May 8, 2006)

would you have access to costco db_abz? i would be interested in a couple of packs if your ever passing.


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

dmc1980 said:


> would you have access to costco db_abz? i would be interested in a couple of packs if your ever passing.


as would i


----------



## Mini_Nigel (Apr 15, 2006)

dmc1980 said:


> Noticed in the tools section the guys are saying about Costco MF Clothes in 20 packs at reasonable prices.


I would have thought that MF clothes would be a bit uncomfortable to wear. 

Nige the pedant


----------

